# Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?



## fantazia (24. Dezember 2007)

im anschluss zu diesem thread http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92057&highlight=Karpfentackle
mach ich einfach mal einen für 2008 auf.


----------



## Michael R. (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Hallo
Peitschen: Pelzer Joy Stick MKII 13ft 3,25lb
Rollen: Exori Solid
Schnur: Falcon Black Enrgy
Bleie: zwischen 95 und 200g (kommt auf das Gewässer an)
Safety Bolt und Inliner
Schlagschnur: 17er geflochtene bei Kraut sonst 60er mono
Vorfachschnur: Fluocarbon,Kryston
Haken: Pelzer SF Serie
Pieper: Bat mit Funk
Rod Pod: Roy Fischers Heavy Spider Pod
Alles wie gehabt.|supergri


----------



## eckart70 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

*Ruten:*
2xChub LR 12ft 3.25 lb / 2xFOX   Warrior 12ft 3.0lb
*Rollen:*
2xShimano Super Baitrunner XTE   10000 / 2xSänger Magic Runner
*Rutenablage:*
Cygnet Grand Sniper Rod Pod / Fox   48" Storm Poles-Bankstick
*Bissanzeiger:*
The Beast+FunkBox
*optische Bissanzeige:*
FOX Euro Swinger
*Matte:*
Starbais Stalking Abhakmatte
*Hauptschnur:*
Dreamline Super Touch 0,40mm/   Whiplash Pro /Fireline XDS
*Vorfach:*
Kryston - Merlin 25lbs/ Kryston   Quicksilver 25lbs /Nash Fluorcarbon Soft und Stiff Link 25 lb
*Haken:*
Fox Haken Series 2 / Series 2 XS   Gr.06- 02><((((º>Nash Fang Gaper/Specialist Serie n°2 Gr.06- 02
*Blei:*
FOX Flat Pear / Fox Tri Bomb Leads/   In-line und Swivel Leads
*Montagen:*
Safty-Bold / Inline   ><((((º> Knotless Knot
*Liegen / Stühle:*
Kogha Featherlight   Bedchair><((((º>Kogha X-TREE Karpfenstuhl
*Schlafsack:*
Kogha Extrem Schlafsack
*Taschen:*
Kogha Select Futteral   ><((((º> Kogha Carp Carryall
*Outdoorbedarf:*
Chemietoilette Modell EURO WC/ Im   Bad und WC alles OK
*Behausung:*
Kogha Elite Carp ><((((º>   Opel Astra Caravan
*Boot:*
BUSH 2.65m (Lattenboden) RHINO VX54   ELEKTRO - MOTOR
*Echolot:*
Echolot Eagle Cuda 168 / 2x   Atropa-Stabboje
*Kescher:*
Fox - Warrior Landing Net 42


----------



## BuzzMoody (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

*Mein Tackle 2008:

Ruten:*
3 x Nash Pursuit 12 Ft 2,75 lbs
2 x Daiwa Powermesh 13 Ft 2,25 lbs
1 x Century Blackmax Magnum 12 Ft 1,5 lbs CustomBuilt
 *Rollen:*
         3 x  Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5000 QuickDrag
2 x  Daiwa SS 3000
1 x  Daiwa SS-II 3500
Ersatz:
1 x  Daiwa Emblem Z 5000 T US-Modell
2 x  Daiwa Emblem X5000T
*Rutenablage:*
Cygnet Multipod DLX / Solar Pozi Bars- Sticks
*Futterale:
*Nash Apache Speed 3 Holdall 12Ft 
Fox Evolution Triple Rod Sleeve
Anaconda SingleSleeves 13Ft
 *Bissanzeiger:*
3 x Micron SX
3 x Micron MX
 *optische Bissanzeige:*
FOX Euro Swinger Presentation Set
Solar QuiverLock Indicator
 *Matte:*
Anaconda Float
*Hauptschnur:*
Dreamline Super Touch 0,35mm bzw 0,33mm  
*Vorfach:*
         Sufix SuperSkin 25lbs, FoxCortex 20lbs, Sufix HeavySkin25lbs, Cormoran Snaggy Waters 0,35mm
*Haken:*
Fox ArmaPoint SSBP 2,3,4 / SSC 4,6, 
Kamasan B939
 *Blei:*
         FOX / KORDA
*Montagen:*
         ausschließlich Inline-Montagen
*Liegen / Stühle:
*Anaconda CarpChair 
FOX Ultra 2
*Schlafsack:*
Anaconda NightWarrior2
*Taschen:*
Star-Baits BivvyStation / Nash Monster CarryAll / OrtliebBags
*Behausung:*
Starbaits Ovalbrolly + Winterskin: 
*Kescher:
*Nash Pursuit LandingNet 52
*Sonstiges:
*Fox EuroCarpSack, Petzl Tikka, div. F-Boxes usw...
 
         ________________

Das wars dann erstmal,

Merry X-Mas Euch Allen!


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

2 Greys Prodigy :l:l:l:l


----------



## Carpkiller07 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Hallo,
Hier mein Tackle.
Schreibe bei manchen noch hinter was 2008 noch dazu kommt:q


*Ruten:*
1-Revolution Ultimate 
1-Global-carp Spro
2-Greys Prodigy 3,60m 3lb

*Rollen:*
2-The Winch Mosella
2-B.Richi Big Runner Long Cast (2-3 Shimano Big Baitrunner LC)

*Schnur:*
Fox Soft Steel Camo 0,31
Sufix Schlagschnur

*Stuhl/Liege*
Anaconda Carp-Chair
Anaconda Bed-Chair

*Abharkmatte:*
Fox Stalker Safety Zone Unhooking Mat

*Kescher:*
UK-Carp Landing Net

*Schlafsack:*
Pelzer Executive

*Rod-Pod:*
Fox Sky-Pod 3er&4er

*Bissanzeiger/Swinger:*
Askon Extreme Kit
Fox Euro Swinger

*Bleie:*
Fox Inliner und die für Bold Rig
Korda

*Vorfachschnur:*
Kryston Silkworm 25lb
Kryston Merlin 25 lb
Kryston Snake Skin Gold 25lb

*Kleinteile:* 
Fox series 2b/2-4er
Korda Haken Hybrid Wide Gape 2-4er
Fox Wirbel
Fox Schrumpfschlauch 3,0-1,0mm

*Wurfrohr:*
Fox Rangmaster 24

*Wathose:*
*ProLogic Max-4 Thermo Neopren Wathose*

*Futteraale/Taschen:*
2-Anaconda Einzel-Trantsporttaschen
Kogha Tasche
Anaconda Stiff-Rig-Wallet
Bleitasche
Kogha Spool Case
Chub Tackle Box
Waage Sänger

*Zelt:*
B Richi.T-Rex 2 1/2 mann+Winterskin


----------



## Carphunter' (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

hier mein momentanes tackle(aba nur eben für karpfen)

*Ruten:*
2 jrc liberator ( 2.0 ) carp rod 3,60m 2,75lbs
2 Dam green cross power carp 3,60m 3lbs.

*Rollen:*
2x shimano super baitrunner xte-a 1000
2x zebco trophy 760 rc

*Schnur:*
shimano technium 0,35mm

*Stuhl/Liege*
star baits session chair
salmo ... karpfenstuhl
*Abharkmatte:*
Fox Stalker Safety Zone Unhooking Mat

*Kescher:*
perlzer pro carp net

*Schlafsack:*
bw-schlafsack

*Rod-Pod:*
(hoffentlich bald das amiaud peche mini carpo)

*Bissanzeiger/Swinger:*
Askon Extreme Kit
Fox MK2 Swinger

*Bleie:*
fox flat pear inline lead 

*Haken:* 
fox longshanks gr. 1-3
kamatsu gr.1

*Futteraale/Taschen:*
2x shimano tribal 12ft. rutentasche
starbaits dip bag
ne ältere browning reisetasche
2 shinamo tribal rollentaschen
und diverse kleine tackle boxen

*Zelt:*
fox eco easy dome I

2008 kommen noch (hoffentlich) diverse taschen, n schönen(warmen) schlafsack...... und naja, noch n paar andere dinge dazu^^


----------



## Aulanocara (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

*Ruten:*
3xFOX Warrior ES 12ft 3.0lb/ Carp Millenium Spod Rod/ YAD 2,75 Marker Rute
*Rollen:*
3x Daiwa Emcast Advanced 6000/ 1xDaiwa Emcast Evo 5000 Schimano Aero Baitrunner
*Rutenablage:*
Grand snyper
*Bissanzeiger:*
Masterbites Funke 07
*optische Bissanzeige:*
Swinger
*Matte:*
Ultimate Abhakmatte
*Hauptschnur:*
Fox Warrior 0,33/ Daiwa Infiniti 0,33/0,16 Geflochtene
*Vorfach:*
Fox Illusion, Fox Coretex, Korda Hybrid, Ultimate Jungle Braid, Ultimate Magic Link
*Haken:*
Fox Armo Point SSC 2-6 / Series 2 2-6 und einige andere
*Blei:*
FOX Kling on / Fox Tri Bomb/ Inline und und viele andere
*Montagen:*
Safty-Bold / Inliner- Leadcore oder Tube -verschiedene Rigs je nach Situation
*Liegen / Stühle:*
Anaconda Liege und Stuhl
*Schlafsack:*
Trakker BIg Snooze
*Taschen:*
Deltec Ruentasche,
Fox evolution carryal
Ultimate Po up Tasche
Und einige andere..
*Outdoorbedarf:*
Gas Kocher, Kochtopf Pfanne, Ultimate Camping Bag, usw.
*Behausung:*
Anaconda Dawn Breaker 1 / Pelzer Umrella Shelter
*Boot:*
Kunststoff Ruderboot
*Echolot:*
Echolot Eagle Cuda 168
*Kescher:*
Spro Kapfenkescher
*Trolley:*
Deltec
*Wathose:*
Behr Neoprenhose


----------



## Pilkman (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Hey... 2008 hat doch noch gar nicht begonnen... 

Aber ich kann fast alles kopieren, da sich bei mir nicht viel geändert hat bzw. ich meine Liste in 2007 ab und zu aktualisiert habe.

*Rollen:* 
3x Okuma Axeon AXS 65

*Ruten:* 
3x Shimano Technium Specimen Slim 12ft. / 2,75 AXSDL

*Rutenablage / Rod Pod:* 
Goalpost-Bars + 4 x 48" Nash Power Bivvysticks

*Bissanzeiger / Swinger:* 
3x Carpsounder Super Ex Neon Green
modifizierte Fox Euroswinger mit MK2-Linegate

*Bleie / System:* 
Fox Horizon Inliner 4,0oz 
Mika Metal Bolt Rig + diverse Bleie
Fox Leadcore-Leader 45lbs selbsgespleißt

*Hauptschnur / Schlagschnur:*
Hauptspulensatz: Dreamtackle Super Touch 0,35mm / 400m pro Spule
Zweitspulensatz: Berkley Fireline in 0,20mm / 400m pro Spule
Schlagschnur: 0,49er Maxima Fluorocarbon, Sufix "SO TOUGH" in 35lbs oder 0,50er Sufix Wallerschnur

*Vorfächer / Haken / Kleinteile:*
Kryston Quicksilver Gold, Quicksilver, Snake Bite Gold in 25lbs, Fluorocarbon von Maxima und E.S.P

Gamakatsu Specialist in 2, 4 und 6
Korda Wide Gape in 6 und 8, selten 4
Korda Longshank X in 4 und 6
Fox Serie 2 in 2, 4 und 6
Fox Serie 2XS in 2, 4 und 6

Schrumpfschlauch von Korda und TNT
Wirbel von Korda
Solar und Mika-Boilienadeln
PVA-Bags von TNT und E.S.P, PVA-Tape von Nash und TNT, PVA-Geflecht von Kryston
Fox Captive Backleads in 3oz
Fox 2-Ball Lineclips

*Wetterschutz / Komfort:*
Wetterschutz: Starbaits Specialist Brolly Plus
Schlafsack: Carinthia Defence 4 / The North Face Cat´s Meow 3D
Liegenüberwurf: Black Label Baits Summer Sleep Case Cover
Kocher: Trangia Duosal mit Primus Gasbrenner-Einsatz
Table: Cygnet Bivvy-Table
Lampe: Petzl Tikka XP / Petzl Myo XP
Kopfkissen: Cocoon Fleece Bag

*Liege / Stuhl:*
B.Richi Raptor Ultralight 3-Leg / Fox Recliner

*Kescher / Abhake:*
Ultimate  Climax 42"
Ultimate Wickelmatte für den mobilen Einsatz
TNT Safety Weigh Sling

*Taschen / Futteral / Trolly:*
1x Chub Super Deluxe Rod Holdall 12´
1x Nash Monster Carp Carry All
1x Korda Rig Safe für die Vorfächer
2x TNT Leadbag für Bleie und Kleinteile
1x Reuben Heaton Waymaster 25kg inkl. JRC-Tasche
1x Fox System Box Large (die alte)
1x Blacklabelbaits The Truck

*Schlauchboot:* 
Allroundmarin Jolly 270 in grün
Minnkota Endura 40 + größerem Weedless Wedge-Propeller

*Echolot / GPS:*
Lowrance X-125
Garmin GPS 60


----------



## hummel. (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

*Rollen:* 
3x Daiwa Emcast Advanced

*Ruten:* 
3x Max Nollert Temptation MK2

*Rutenablage / Rod Pod:* 
Fox Sky pod

*Bissanzeiger / Swinger:* 
Paladin
Fox MK2 Swinger

*Vorfächer / Haken *
Korda
Owner Cutting Point (2/4)

*Wetterschutz / Komfort:*
Wetterschutz: Ehemans Hot Spot 2 Man
Schlafsack: Anaconda Climate Plus
Table: Fox Bivvy-Table

*Liege / Stuhl:*
Anaconda

*Kescher / Abhake:*
Pelzer Pro Carp Kescher 
Anaconda Matte

*Schlauchboot:* 
Zodiac

*Echolot / GPS:*
Huminbird
[FONT=Verdana,]Lowrance iFinder H2O[/FONT]


----------



## bennie (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

*bei Fragen, fragen!


Rollen:* 
3x Shimano Baitrunner Aero GTE-A 5000

*Ruten:* 
3x Prologic Dr.Mach II 12" in 3lbs
2x Quantum Hypercast Carp XL 12" in 2,5lbs

*Rutenablage / Rod Pod:* 
Cygnet Grand Sniper
Banksticks

*Bissanzeiger / Swinger:* 
3x Ultimate Striker digital
3x Fox Euroswinger, alle grün in der Box

*Bleie / System:* 
Fox Flat Pear Inliner 3,25oz
Fox Leadcore 45lbs 

*Hauptschnur / Schlagschnur:*
Anaconda Extreme 0,3mm

*Vorfächer / Haken / Kleinteile:*
Sufix Super Skin 15lb, 17er Fireline
Korda Wide Gape Gr.4
Fox Wirbel
Chub Smartbox

*Wetterschutz / Komfort:*
Spro Stratgy Specialist Dome (Brolly)
2,3m Schirm
Fleecedecke, Anaconda Kissen und noname Schlafsack 
Gaskocher, Penny Kochset

*Liege / Stuhl:*
Anaconda Bedchair und Carpchair

*Kescher / Abhake:*
B.Richi 42"
Anconda Float Mat

*Taschen / Futteral / Trolly:*
Anaconda Rutentasche
Anaconda Carryall (II)

*Schlauchboot:* 
Fishhunter HF250 wenn ichs denn nur benutzen dürfte.

*Wathose:*
Behr Atmungsaktiv
Cormoran Neopren

*Echolot / GPS:*
-


----------



## Forellenangler91 (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Respekt hier steht schon ordentlich was drin ! Naja dan will ich auch mal was dazu schreiben. 

*Rute:* 
2* Chub Outkast 12ft 3.0lbs
*Rolle:* 
2*Shimano Baitrunner Big LC
*Rod Pod:* 
Fox Horizon Pod
*Bissanzeiger:* 
Fox EOS
*Bleie:* 
Fox Inliner 
Fox Leadcore 35lbs 2*
*Hauptschnur:*
Shimano Tchnium
Berkley whiplash ( für weite Distanzen)
*Haken/Vorfächer:*
Fox serires 2/2b
Korda long shank

Sufix 20lbs super skin
Korda 
*Liege/Chair:*
Anacaonda


----------



## DerFrosch (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

*Ruten *
 Prologic xlnt 12" 3 lbs

*Rollen* 
 Shimano Ultrgra XTA

*Pod*
 Fox Sky Pod 3 Rods

*Piepser*
 Fox eos R + RX3

*Swinger*
 Fox Mk2

*Line*
 Anaconda Carpline 0,32 + 0,17 Fireline als Schlagschnur + Camo Leadcore

*Zelt*
 Fox Five Rip Easy Dome

*Haken*
 Fox Arma Point SSBP Größe 2

*Liege*
 Fox Ultra

*Chair*
 Pelzer Target Chair

*Blei*
 Fox Horizon In Line

*Kescher*
 Pelzer Pro Carp

*Matte*
 E.F.T. Unhooking Mat

und noch jede Menge sinnvolles und sinnloses Zeug


----------



## SteffenG (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

*Rollen:* 
Diawa Emblem Exceler 5500

*Ruten:* 
Nash Hooligun 3lbs.

*Rutenablage / Rod Pod:* 
Amiaud Baby Carpo

*Bissanzeiger / Swinger:* 
Carpsounder Neon Green
Fox TXR Plus

*Bleie:* 
Fox Kling on Lead inline in 8oz
Selfmade Grippa Bleie (ähnlich Fox )


*Hauptschnur / Schlagschnur:*
Berkley XDS 0,23mm
Daiwa Infinty Carp Line 0,36

*Vorfächer / Haken :*
Amnesia
Snake Bite

Fox Arma 

*Wetterschutz :*
Trakker Pioneer Ultralight

*Liege / Stuhl:*
JRC Cocoon 

*Kescher / Abhake:*
Pelzer Promo
Fox Elite XXL
Masterbaits

*Taschen / Futteral / Trolly:*
Ultimate Culture Carryall
Starbaits etc.....

*Schlauchboot:* 
Allroundmarin Jolly 2oo
GFK Boot 3,50m

*Echolot / GPS:*
Lowrance X-125
Lowrance I finder


----------



## The-Carphunter (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

...na dann will ich auch mal:

*Ruten:*
2x YAD Gotland 3,60m; WG 40-80g
2x Spro Strategy "The Legend" 3,90m; 3Pfund

*Rollen:*
2x Shimano Nexave 3000R
2x Shimano Baitrunner 4500B

*Kescher:*
1x Spro Strategy Kescherstock (zweiteilig)
1x Spro Kescherkopf (der mit Metallblock(!!!))

*Schnur:*
- Shimano Technium 0,30mm
- Anaconda Extreme 0,25mm

*Rutenablage:*
- Anaconda "Quick Pod"

*Tröten/Bissanzeiger:*
2x Carpsounder CS-F1 (grün/ rot)
1x Carpsounder CS-F1 Empfänger
2x Ultimate Wiggler mit 2x Solar betalights

*Behausung:*
- B.Richi T-REX 2Man mit Winterskin

*Liege/Chair:*
- JRC Cocoon
- Ultimate Culture Carpchair

*Penntüte:*
- Anaconda Night Warrior II

*Taschen etc.:*
- Utimate Protect Carryall Extreme
- Dreamtackle Essgeschirr (-tasche)
- Ultimate Culture Rig-gelumbe-tasche
- Fox Tacklebox mit:

*Haken:*
- Fox Arma Point 4er
- Fox Series2 4er
- Hayabusa 4er
- Gamakatsu GCarp 4er
*Vorfach:*
- Quantum SOft Carp Braid 15lbs
- Pelztier duralink 25lbs
*Bleie:*
- alle selbstgegossen in allen Formen und Größen von 70-130g (bleigussformen.de) und mit Pulverlack grün-schwarz gebacken
Montagen:
- meist Safety Bolt Rig od. Inline, teilw. the method
...+ Wirbel, PVA, Nadeln, Absenkbleie und anderes Gedöns^^


...ohjeee; was für ein teures Hobby...und dann braucht man auch noch Zeit!!|uhoh:


----------



## bennie (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*



Chris2 schrieb:


> Schwanzvergleichthread wie armselig



ich zitiere mal für diejenigen, die nicht lesen können...



> *Sinn und Zweck ist es, einen kleinen Überblick zu bekommen und im Fall des Interesses den jeweiligen Nutzer anPNen zu können. Und letztlich kann dieser Thread einige Tackle-Fragen unnötig machen... *


----------



## meckpomm (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Moin

Ich werd mal auch mein geplantes Tackle zusammenstellen:

*Ruten:*

3x Zebco World Champion II Carp 12 ft. 2,75lbs, sind schon 10 Jahre alt und halten immer noch! Hab sich 2007 absolut bewährt und werden in 2008 nicht ausgetauscht. Meine 4lbs Ruten hab ich verkauft. Nix für meine Seen. Flussfischen hab ich kein unmittelbares Interesse. Konzentrier mich lieber auf die Seen.

*Rollen:*
3x Shimano Power Aero XT 10000. Absolut robuste Rollen, werden auch nicht ausgtauscht. Hab ich gerad gewartet. Eventuell kommen noch drei E-Spulen.

*Kescher:*
Fox Carbon Folding 42"

*Rutenablage:*
zwei 3er Cygnet BuzzerBars, von Pilkman übernommen und restauriert(Danke Schmidti!)
vier 2m Banksticks zum Bootsfischen, Spezialanfertigung auf 4m teleskopierbar
3 48" SS Green Power Sticks von Nash (edelstahl)
3 36" Power Sticks von Nash (alu)

*Bissanzeiger:*
FOX RX auf weiße Dioden gepimmt, eventuell noch einen neuen Receiver mit größerer Reichweite

*optische Bissanzeige:*
drei Kevin Nash Wasp Schwinger mit eingebauter Diode und den alten Köpfen. Die nehm ich mit ins Grab...

*Matte:*
Nash Beani Mat
einfache Chub Matte

*Hauptschnur:* (es kommt: )
Maxima Fluorcarbon 0,49er, als Schlagschnur
Maxima Fibre Glow 0,32er (Bootsfischen)
Shimano Technium Tribal 0,30er

Nash Bullet Braid 15lbs(geflochtene Schnur)

*Vorfach:*
Korda Hybrid 20lbs
Fox Armadillo 30lbs
Fox Coretex 20lbs
Fox Reveal 20lbs
... und einige andere, die ich die Tage aber mal entsorgen werde, weil nur zweite Wahl

*Haken:*
Teflon Haken von Ultimate, Fox, ESP, Korda, Gamakatsu
Drennan Continantal Starpoint 

*Blei:*
FOX Inliner oder schwer Kugelbleie

*Liegen / Stühle:*
JRC Cocoon(altes Modell)
JRC Guest Chair
Luftmatraze

*Schlafsack:*
Rod Hutchinson Deep Sleep 2 (bis zur Saison hoffentlich gereinigt)

*Behausung:*
Nash Viper TT camou

*Boot:*
Sportex Shelf 310
Torqeedo Travel 400L
es folgt noch: selbstaufblasende Rettungsweste in grün(vermutlich nicht die Fox)

*Es folgen außerdem:*
ein Unterwassersuchglas

Insgesamt wird es kaum Änderungen zu 2007 geben. Nur einige Feinheiten werden geändert, da sich die Angelei ändert. Tacklewahn ist vorbei, jetzt muss das Tackle nur nur noch funktionieren...

Mfg Rene


----------



## catch-and-release (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Mal das Armselige Tackle eines Junganglers|kopfkrat

*Ruten:*
2x DAM Onliner Carp 360cm 2.75lbs
*Rollen:*
2x Sänger Specitec Runner II
*Rutenablage:*
Banksticks
*Bissanzeiger:*
2x DAM Pro Tronic
*optische Bissanzeige:*
Eigenbau Hänger
*Matte:*
Perca Carp Traveler
*Hauptschnur:*
Balzer Surf 0.30mm
*Vorfach:*
Optima Kevlar
*Haken:*
Byron F26 grösse 2/0
*Blei:*
Quantum Inline Pear Leads
*Montagen:*
Inline/ 360°
*Liegen / Stühle:*
Klappstuhl*:q*
*Schlafsack:*
Von der Migros:q
*Taschen:*
Futteral=Made by Mama, Zebco Carryall
*Outdoorbedarf:*
Pfannenset von Askari, Bleuet Campingaz Kocher
*Behausung:*
Billigzelt
*Boot:*
Aluboot 460cm Yamaha 4PS Aussenborder
*Echolot:*
Lotpose+ Blei|rolleyes
*Kescher:*
Balzer Kescher


----------



## BuzzMoody (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*



catch-and-release schrieb:


> Mal das Armselige Tackle eines Junganglers|kopfkrat



Also ich finde gerade so Sachen wie selbstgebaute Hänger und ein Futteral "made by Mama" total geil, mit solchen Sachen hebst Du Dich doch von den anderen  ab...Unikate, die kein anderer hat, von wegen "armseeliges Tackle!":m


----------



## eddyguru (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

*Ruten:*
*2xUltimate Magnesium Carp 2,75lbs*
*2xKunan 3lbs*

*Rollen:*
*2xDaiwa Entoh 5000*
*2xMitchell Full Runner Pro*

*Rutenablage:*
*Mustang Carpsounder*
*Cygnet Grand Sniper*

*Bissanzeiger:*
*Ultimate LSI 3er Funke*
*2x Micron M*

*optische Bissanzeige:*
*2xUltimate*
*2xSolar*

*Matte:*
*Ultimate Floating*
*Ultimate Wiegesack*
*Ultimate Waage*

*Hauptschnur:*
*ProLodic XL NT Camou 0,35*
*Fireline Crystel 0,20*
*Anaconda Carp Line*

*Vorfach:*
*Kryston,Mika,Korda,Quantum*

*Haken:*
*Fox,Mika,Korda,Quantum*
*Blei:*
*Fox*

*Liegen / Stühle:*
*2xMika Carpchair*
*Chub und Pelzer Liege*

*Schlafsack:*
*2xPelzer Ice Age*

*Taschen:*
*Ultimate A-Life Rucksack und Carryall Big*
*Anaconda Rutentasche*

*Outdoorbedarf:*
*Kiste Beck´s*

*Behausung:*
*Fox Continental Easy Dome 2 Mann*
*Ultimate Tarantula*
*Boot:*
*Pioneer mit Paddelbetrieb*

*Echolot:*
*Lowrance X75*

*Kescher:*
*Cormoran*


----------



## eddyguru (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*



BuzzMoody schrieb:


> Also ich finde gerade so Sachen wie selbstgebaute Hänger und ein Futteral "made by Mama" total geil, mit solchen Sachen hebst Du Dich doch von den anderen ab...Unikate, die kein anderer hat, von wegen "armseeliges Tackle!":m


 
|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Na dann will ich auch mal "meinen Senf" dazugeben...

Ruten:Daiwa Tournament AKN (nr. 34,35&36) 2 ¾ lbs

Rollen:Daiwa Infinty BRA 5000

Bissanzeiger:Carpsounder CSF 1 Funkset in Blau / Fox Euro Swinger

Rod Pod: Ultimate Triangle Pod (nur für Kanal und Boot), 3x Fox Stormpoles 36``, 3x Fox Stormpoles 42`` für einzelaufbau

Taschen: Cormoran Carry-All, Pelzer Bedchair Tasche, 3x 12`Pelzer Rodsleeve, Pelzer Rig-,Waagen- und Bleitasche, Cormoran Zubehörtasche incl Bivitable UND licht!! 

Landehilfen: Pelzer Promo 05 und Cormoran UK Carp

Matte ect: Cormoran UK Carp, Wiegeschlinge Pelzer, Säcke Pelzer, Waage Pelzer -50kg

„Camping“:Pelzer fast-up-shelter , Pelzer Promo 05 Liege, Pelzer Bedchaircover, Trekker Pertex Schlafsack, 

Kochen: Camping Gaz- Alu Kochgeschirr

Transport: VW T4, Trolli

Schnur:Daiwa Carp-Line in 0,37mm

Bleie:Fox (inliner) Mika,Cormoran

Haken:Gamakatsu,Cormoran,Fox

Vorfächer:Kryston,Mika

Montage: Mika Metal Bolt rig, Fox inliner standard

Echo,GPS: Cuda 168, I Finder

Geplante Anschaffungen: „Drillhure“ (gummiboot 2,6-3m), E-Motor, Farbecho/Gps Kombigerät, Husar Tasche für Ruten und Zelt ect, Stuhl…


grüße

mirco


----------



## Forellenangler91 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*



catch-and-release schrieb:


> Mal das Armselige Tackle eines Junganglers|kopfkrat


 
Ich kenn das Problem und warum armselig? Ich hab auch nicht immer das Geld mir mein Lieblingsteil oder sonst was zu holen, ich weiß das ist ein großes Problem als Schüler, aber deshalb geh ich in den Ferien immer Arbeiten um mir mein Tackle zu finanzieren. Ich bin auch Jungangler un trotzdem nitt armselig! Egal was für ein Tackle du hast. Einen guten Karpfenangler erkennt man daran, das er selbst mit dem schlechtesten Tackle seine Karpfen fängt und nicht einen der viel Geld in der Tasche hat und damit wieder rumprallt was er mal wieder neues gehollt hat, weil das andere im zu schlecht war!!!

Gruß Christian


----------



## Michael R. (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Hey Leute
Ich hab zwar auch meine Liste reingesetzt aber ist es nicht egal wer was fürn Tackle hat? Ist nicht er Typ der hinter dem Ruten hockt viel wichtiger? Ich kenne nen Typen,das neueste und beste Tackle aber menschlich ein A.... mit Ohren. Mein bester Kumpel hat "nur" zwei alte Ruten nicht mal Bissanzeiger oder so ist aber ein top Typ. Mir ist es egal welches Logo auf der Ausrüstung prangt. Für mich ist einfach wichtiger das ich mit dem Menschen klarkomme. Soll nur mal ein kleiner Denkanstoss für die Tacklefanatiker sein. Ich hoffe das sich keiner angesprochen fühlt.


----------



## schnupp (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Danke Michael!!!

Ich fische nun seit 1992 auf Karpfen und muss sagen das die ganze Karpfenangelei ne absolute Modeerscheinung geworden ist.

Jedes kleine Männlein geht auf Karpfen fischen, verlernt deutsch, und benimmt sich wie ein ...

Es geht nur noch ums Auffallen am Wasser.

Wirklich angeln kann keiner mehr von denen.

Gruss

Chris|wavey:


----------



## eckart70 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*



schnupp schrieb:


> Danke Michael!!!
> 
> Ich fische nun seit 1992 auf Karpfen und muss sagen das die ganze Karpfenangelei ne absolute Modeerscheinung geworden ist.
> 
> ...





Hi
Es mag ja sein das es auf den einen oder anderen zutrifft.
Aber das so zu verallgemeinern finde ich ein bisschen arm.

Wen du wirklich der Meinung bist dann müsstest du noch an einem offenem Lagerfeuer kochen ,zur Arbeit reiten,und Wäsche am Fluss waschen.

Warum sollte ausgerechnet der Fortschritt bei uns Karpfenanglern halt machen.#d

Jede Angelart hat sich im lauf der Zeit gewandelt.
Kannst ja mal einen Profistipper von 1970 und heute vergleichen.


----------



## Pilkman (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Hallo,

wer von meinen beiden Vorpostern - Eckart ist nicht gemeint - kann denn nun alles nicht lesen bzw. verstehen und muss mit der alten Leier kommen, dass es nicht auf das Tackle ankommt, ob es nicht auf den Menschen hinter dem Gerät ankommt, dass es bei der Ausrüstung nur ums Auffallen geht, dass Karpfenangler eigentlich gar nicht angeln können, dass Karpfenangler alle kleine Schwänze haben, dass Karpfenangler mit teurer Ausrüstung ungeliebt sind und keine emotionale Nähe bekommen.... bla... blabla... bla... |rolleyes

... eine Zeitlang war es ja von einigen im Raubfischforum in, jeden dumm anzulabern, der sich beispielsweise eine teure Spinnrolle für über 300 Euro gekauft hat und mit ihm darüber zu diskutieren, ob rein funktional gesehen eine Spro Red Arc nicht den gleichen Sinn erfüllt - lustigerweise gibt es mittlerweile sogar einen Thread, wo über Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Spinngerät diskutiert werden kann.

Im 2007er Thread wurde explizit geschrieben und ein paar Postings davor wurde auch diese Passage nochmals verlinkt, wozu solche Listungen ganz nett sind - aber nein, es kommt immer noch so ein nerviges Gesabbel im oben beschriebenen Stil. Komisch, bei den Brandungsanglern gibt es so eine Liste und kein Mensch regt sich da auf, wenn dort ZWEI Ruten und ZWEI Rollen im Gesamtwert von über 2.000 Euro gelistet werden. Bei den Meerforellenanglern gibt es einen ähnlichen Thread, der teilweise vor edlem Gerät strotzt. 

Leute, es geht hier um ein Hobby, es geht darum, dass etwas Spaß macht und Relationen müssen bei solchen Sachen nun mal nicht gewahrt werden. Jeder kauft das, worauf er Lust hat, was er für gut erachtet, was sein Konto momentan hergibt oder was sinnvoll bzw. angenehm erscheint. 

Wer weiterhin so nervige Zwischenrufe einstreuen will, sollte das doch gern tun, dann aber in einem anderen noch zu eröffnenden Thread - der sich vielleicht in Analogie zum Raubfischpendant "Karpfentackle - Sinn und Unsinn von teurem Gerät" nennt... |rolleyes


----------



## BuzzMoody (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Leute, es geht hier um ein Hobby, es geht darum, dass etwas Spaß macht und Relationen müssen bei solchen Sachen nun mal nicht gewahrt werden. Jeder kauft das, worauf er Lust hat, was er für gut erachtet, was sein Konto momentan hergibt oder was sinnvoll bzw. angenehm erscheint.


|good:

Damit sollte doch nun wirklich alles gesagt sein. Keiner muss hier mit seinem Tackle hinterm Berg halten, gleichgültig ob es teuer, preiswert oder gar armseelig erscheint. Lasst uns eine Nutzen- oder gar Neiddebatte verhindern und lieber wieder zu den Informationen zurückkehren.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

So dann mal mein Tackle 

*Rollen:* 
2x Abu 505fr

*Ruten: *
2x Shimano Alivio Bx 2,75lbs

*Hauptschnur:*
Shimano Technium 0,35

*Rod Pod: *
Dreibein Rod Pod

*Bissanzeiger / Swinger:* 
2x CarpSounder Standart
Funktbissanzeigerset von Lidl
Ulli-Dulli Swinger

*Vorfachmaterial/ Haken:*
Ultimate Hot Stuff
Fox Serie 2XS in 2, 4 und 6

*Zelt:*
Quantum Karpfenzelt

*Schlafsack:*
Anaconda Night Warrior II 

*Liege / Stuhl:*
Moritz Liege
Zebco Stuhl

*Kescher/Abhakmatte usw.:*
Noname Kescher
Abhakmatte von Kogha
Wiegesack von Kogha


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer von meinen beiden Vorpostern - Eckart ist nicht gemeint - kann denn nun alles nicht lesen bzw. verstehen und muss mit der alten Leier kommen, dass es nicht auf das Tackle ankommt, ob es nicht auf den Menschen hinter dem Gerät ankommt, dass es bei der Ausrüstung nur ums Auffallen geht, dass Karpfenangler eigentlich gar nicht angeln können, dass Karpfenangler alle kleine Schwänze haben, dass Karpfenangler mit teurer Ausrüstung ungeliebt sind und keine emotionale Nähe bekommen.... bla... blabla... bla... |rolleyes


 
man man man, es geht nichtnur dir auf den sack...
habe mir auch schon anhören können mein schniepel muß ja klein sein ... blablabla...
aber mal im ernst, wer in einem jahr vielleicht an 10 WE NICHT am wasser ist (das heißt an 42 WE im Jahr am wasser sitzt!!!) und dazu noch 1-3 mal IN der woche mit der spinrute unterwegs ist, der überlegt sich sein tackle 3 mal...
und im endeffekt ist es jedem selbst überlassen ob er mit der silverman combo für 40€u´s losgeht oder mit der daiwa shogun und der infinty Q...
Ich für meinen teil habe meinen weg gefunden und der sagt deutlich: QUALITÄT statt QUANTITÄT!!!!
und wenn ich dann meine erfahrungen hier oder im raubfischfred kundtue will ich von keinem solch sprüche hören wie:
NA,WER MUß SICH DENN DA MIT SEINEM TACKLE PROFILIEREN??
DIESE BOARD LEBT VON DEN USERN!!! und es wundert mich nicht das viele hier weder fänge noch erfahrungen mehr posten (ihr köönt euch ja mal den spass machen und meine letzten fänge im karpfentrööt suchen  ... und ich habe dieses jahr wirklich viele und auch recht gute fische fangen können...)..
es werden gewichte oder größen angezweifelt (...vielleicht ist es so das das gewicht nicht stimmt... ((er weiß wer gemeint ist!!)) unnötige C&R debatten angefangen, persönlich beleidigt...
WO SOLL DAS HINFÜHREN??!!Ich für meinen teil bin zu 80% stiller leser geworden und halte mich mit fängen oder meinungen zurück...
Tackle fragen beantworte ich gern, da ich nebenbei imFachhandel aushelfe und somit viele geräte testen konnte und auch weiterhin teste!!!

Grüße

Mirco

ps:sorry für das 100% off topic aber DAS musste mal raus, DANKE-ENDE


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Es hat mich ja wieder in den Fingern gejuckt, einige postings ins Laberforum zu verschieben bzw. zu löschen.

Aber die beiden Beiträge von Pilkman und Boot Angler sprechen mir voll aus der Seele.

Ich werde da in Zukunft auch noch stärker eingreifen und sämtliche C&R-, Mecker- und Moralposts gnadenlos löschen und im Wiederholungsfall auch nicht vor weiteren Maßnahmen zurückschrecken.  Dafür ist sogar das Laberforum zu schade. Auch wenn ich nicht jeden Tag und zu jeder Zeit online sein kann, das mache ich hier nicht mehr mit.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## punkarpfen (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Ruten: Sportex FBC 12 Fuß 2,75, 2,25, und 13 Fuß 3,25, sowie CMW 12 2,25lbs. Sportex Topaz in 12 ft. 2,5lbs und 13 ft. 3lbs., Century Armalite Mk II Top Gun 12ft. 3,5lbs.
Rollen: Emcast Plus 4500, Emblem ST 5500, Emblem ST 4500, Shimano Btr aero 3010
Pods: Daiwa Brix Pod, Cygnet Dlx, Solar Globetrotter, Banksticks
Bissanzeiger: CS "Anschluss", Fox Micron Mini, RT Funkbox
Solar Quiver Loc, Fox MkI und Mini, Solar Hanger
Bleie: Korda, Fox, Nash, Mika querbeet ab 3 Unzen aufwärts
Schnur:  Berkley Trilene Carp 
Vorfächer: hauptsächlich Amnesia, Berkley Fluoro Carbon, PB Sinking Braid und Suffix Magician...
Haken: z.Zt. Fox Series 1 in 6 und 8 und Korda Longshank
Zelte: Ws Weekendtripper, Fox Classic Euro Dome MkII, Oval, Chub Snooper Bivy light
Liege: Fox Ultra 2
Schlafsack: Angeldomäne 2 in 1 und Sänger Anaconda Überdecke
Kocher: Campingaz
Heizung: Coleman Kathalyt
Kopflampe: Tikka Plus
Stühle: Ultimate MkII und Cobra Flashback
Kisten/Taschen: Ultimate, X2, Nash, Fox querbeet, Chub, Wychwood 
Boote: Penny Markt Schlauchboot, 2 eigenbau Köderboote
Echolot: Bottom Line 
Kescher: Keenets Powercarp
Waage: Kenwood Waymaster


----------



## Jan77 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

So denn versuch ich mich auch mal.......

Ruten: 4 Sportex Carp 12´ 3Lbs
Rollen: 2 Shimano Aero GT 8010 / 2 Tica Abyss
Rod Pod: Altes Pod von ?? und Pelzer Phaser Pod
Bißanzeiger: Carp Sounder und Fox Euro Swinger
Stuhl: Anaconda Carp Chair
Holdall: Anaconda Traveller
Rucksack. Anaconda Carp Hooker
Kleinteilkiste: Chub deluxe Sortierer
Behausung: Ehmanns Schirm mit einem Überwurf
Kopflampe: Petzl Ticca
Boot: Bombard Tropik 335 mit Humminbird Echolot
Kescher: Ehmanns Kescher

Diverse Kleinteile für den Rigbau von Cormoran, Fox und Korda.

Ach ja, und ne Ulli Dulli Transportkarre für das ganze Gerödel.


----------



## Waldemar2499 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

_*Servus Pilkman*_. Sind deine Ruten überhaupt noch neu irgendwo zu bekommen, oder kannst mir was ähnliches empfehlen. Hab noch die alten Catanas, sind super ruten. 
Will mir aber was neueres holen


----------



## Pilkman (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Hallo Waldemar,

also, meine Shimano Technium Specimen bekommst Du so leider nicht mehr im Handel - wenn dann kommt nur noch ein Schnäpper auf einem Gebrauchtmarkt in Frage. 

Wenn Du aber gegenwärtig auf der Suche bist, anscheinend shimano-vorbelastet bist und eh in ungefähr der Preisklasse um 150 Euro kaufen würdest, schau Dir auf jeden Fall mal die aktuellen Shimano Speedmaster Specimen an: Hammermäßig leicht, sehr gutes Rückstellvermögen des Blanks, schön schlank, wieder relativ straff in Bezug auf die Testkurve, komplette Fuji-Ausstattung - preislich sind die für um die 140 Euro aufwärts z.B. bei Wilkerling zu bekommen. Die 12ft. in 2,75lbs und der parabolischen Playing Action sind für meinen Geschmack sehr schöne Allroundkarpfenruten, ich persönlich würde sogar mittlerweile nur noch 2,5lbs wählen, die Longcast-Action ist ähnlich meinen Techniums wieder spitzenbetonter und semiparabolisch unter Belastung mit knackigem Rückgrat.


----------



## Waldemar2499 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Was sagst du zu Tribal Xt-A Specimen.
Hast recht mir gefallen die Japanesen.
Übrigens wie ist den der Schlafsack?
Hab mich noch nicht getraut soviel für ein schlafsack auszugeben!!


----------



## magic feeder (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

ruten:      2 mal fox legend 12" 2,75lbs
rollen:      2 mal sportera sr4507r
rod pod:   amiaud carpo de luxe
piepser:    fox warrior
swinger:   fox euro swinger
schnur:     fox soft steel camo
blei:         fox
chair:       star baits session chair
penntüte:  mckinley


----------



## Pilkman (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Hi!



Waldemar2499 schrieb:


> ... was sagst du zu Tribal Xt-A Specimen.
> ...



An der XT-A stört mich dieser Slide´nGrip-Rollenhalter, der wäre für mich ein K.O.-Ausstattungsmerkmal. Außerdem ist das bei Karpfenruten nicht mehr so ganz meine Preisklasse, ich würde ja gleich wieder einen Drilling kaufen.



Waldemar2499 schrieb:


> ... übrigens wie ist den der Schlafsack?
> Hab mich noch nicht getraut soviel für ein schlafsack auszugeben!!



Du meinst den Carinthia Defence 4? Supergeniales Teil, hätte ich mir mal schon viel früher holen sollen. Wer Bedenken gegenüber dem Prinzip des Mittelreissverschlusses hat: In der Praxis gibt es nichts schnelleres, außerdem ist der Reissverschluss voll "crash"-geeignet. Vergleichsweise leicht mit knapp 2000 Gramm, ordentlich Platz auch für breitere Leute mit fast 90cm Schulterfreiheit, sehr guter Loft und Wärmerückhalt. Von der Temperaturleistung eher was für das zeitige Frühjahr und den Spätherbst, im Sommer werde ich weiterhin mit dem (ausgelutschteren da mittlerweile knapp 11 Jahre alten) The North Face bzw. dem Liegenüberwurf schlafen.


----------



## Waldemar2499 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

He genau das wollte ich hören. Ich werd mir die Rute anschauen die du vorgeschlagen hast.

Was den Schlafsack angeht genau den hab ich gemeint. Danke.


----------



## Carp-pike (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

*Ruten:*
2x Berkley Bee4 Carp
2x Dam Sumo royal carp

*Rollen:*
2x Anaconda Magic Runner II
2x KKarp eternity 6000
_*
Rod pod: *_
Amiaud Peche Carpo
*
Bissanzeiger:*
Carp sounder Super
Nash Buttcracker (optisch)

_*Bleie:*_
Fox Horizon leads ... Quantum..

*Schnur: 
*Berkley Trilene carp

*Liege:
* Billig Karpfenliege vom aldi..


----------



## Matthias87 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

*Mein Tackle für 08:

Ruten:* 2x Fox Gladiator 12" 3lbs. 2x Fox Warrior 12" 3lbs.
           1x Daiwa infinity 12" 3,25lbs. 1x Fox Rangemaster 12" 3lbs.

*Rollen:* 2x Big Baitrunner Lc 1x super baitrunner xte 
           1x super baitrunner xte-a  1x  baitrunner areo 6000gte
*
Schnur*: Shimano Technium 0,35 oder 0,30mm

*
Pod:*    Desert Storm Pod von ultimate (Kopie vom solar globetrotter)
 

*Bissanzeiger*:  Fox Micron Sx

*Haken: *           Korda, Fox Arma point

*Leads:*             Fox Horizon


----------



## Brody (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

*Karpfentackle '08:*​
* Ruten:
*Century Armalite 2,25 lbs
          Daiwa AKN 2,75 lbs
          Shimano Twin Power Specimen 2,5 lbs

*Rollen: *
Shimano US Baitrunner 4500 B
           Shimano Baitrunner 5010 GT
           Shimano Baitrunner Aero 3500 GT

*Schnur: *
Technium 0,30 mm

*Haken:* 
Drennan Boiliehooks
           Drennan Continental Starpoint

*Vorfach: *
Kryston Silkworm
             Altes J.P. Silkline (was ist eigentlich aus J.P.   geworden?)

*Blei: *40-100g


----------



## angelpfeife (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Das ist mein bescheidenes tackle:
Ruten: Shimano Forcemaster 12" 3lb playing action, kogha crownlake carp 12" 2.25lb
Rollen: Shimano super baitrunner aero xtea, Abu cardinal 505 freerunner
Bleie: Selbstgegossen in Teelichthüllen
Schnur: 0.25er geflochtene Sänger specitec
Rutenhalter: banksticks
Haken: Den Namen weis ich grad net|kopfkrat


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*



Brody schrieb:


> *Karpfentackle '08:*​
> 
> 
> *Ruten:*
> ...


 
geile ruten, oder???
welche nummern hast du denn abgegriffen?

grüße aus lübeck

mirco


----------



## Ronen (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

So,dann will ich auch mal....

*
Ruten:*
"NOCH" 2x Yad Black Pool 3,60m 3lbs für die Graskarpfen
2x BlackBull 3,60m 2,5lbs fürs Karpfenfischen... aber da wird noch was neues geliefert !

*Rollen:*
2x Okuma Epix EB 65

*Rutenauflagen / Pod:*
Goalpost Aufbau bestehen aus 2 Fox Buzzerbars und 4 Nash Power Bivy Sticks ( 2x48 Zoll und 2 x 36Zoll )
....alternativ 2 Dreibeine

*Bissanzeiger:*
Askon Xtreme Kit

*Swinger:*
2x Euroswinger Nachbau

*Hauptschnur:*
Anaconda Extreme Carp Line 0,33 und 0,35mm

*Vorfächer / Haken / Kleinteile:*
Rod Hutchinson Edge Gravity Plus ( Vorfachmaterial )
Kryston Samson ( Vorfachmaterial )
Kryston Silkworm
Amnesia Sunset
Duramax Schlagschnur
Fox Serie div. ( Haken )
Fertigvorfächer PB Products ( line aligner )

*Liege / Stuhl:*
Anaconda Carp Chair
Anaconda Bedchair

*Schirm / Zelt:*
1x Schirm Lidl ( zum unterstellen von Tackle )
1x Schirm Browning + Überwurf ( wenns mal schnell gehen muss )
1x Brichi Trex 2 Man 
*
Aufbewahrungsboxen:*
Fox Box Medium
Fox Box klein
Fox Rigcase
Fox Flip Box
*
Diverses:*
Fox Backleads
Abhakmatte: Pro Specialist
Kopflampe: Petzl Tikka XP
Kescher: Anaconda FS I
Schlafsack: Anaconda NW2

Gruss Ronen


----------



## Brody (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*



Boot angler schrieb:


> geile ruten, oder???
> welche nummern hast du denn abgegriffen?
> 
> grüße aus lübeck
> ...




Kann ich grad gar nicht sagen, da sie gerade bei meinen Eltern eingelagert sind. Kann nur sagen, dass ich sie 1992 oder 1993 gekauft habe.

Und ja... es sind klasse Ruten!:vik:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*



Brody schrieb:


> Kann ich grad gar nicht sagen, da sie gerade bei meinen Eltern eingelagert sind. Kann nur sagen, dass ich sie 1992 oder 1993 gekauft habe.
> 
> Und ja... es sind klasse Ruten!:vik:


 
ahh, denn hast du ja noch die alten "kevin nash" daiwa´s...
ich habe ja die NEUEN AKN die sind mit durchlaufender seriennummer...
wurden 2006 auf der anspo vorgestellt, ich habe sie im oktober bestellt und im april 2007 waren sie deann endlich da!!!!
meines erachtens die geisten stöcker auf dem markt... :l:l

grüße

mirco


----------



## Brody (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*



Boot angler schrieb:


> ahh, denn hast du ja noch die alten "kevin nash" daiwa´s...
> ich habe ja die NEUEN AKN die sind mit durchlaufender seriennummer...
> wurden 2006 auf der anspo vorgestellt, ich habe sie im oktober bestellt und im april 2007 waren sie deann endlich da!!!!
> meines erachtens die geisten stöcker auf dem markt... :l:l
> ...



Sind das die neuen Daiwa Tournament AKN??? Zu welchem Preis hast du sie denn bekommen? Meine alten damals waren extrem teuer. :c

Grüße 

Bernd


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*



Brody schrieb:


> Sind das die neuen Daiwa Tournament AKN??? Zu welchem Preis hast du sie denn bekommen? Meine alten damals waren extrem teuer. :c
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Bernd


 
:k jau, die neuen :q
habe das glück durch meine teamtätigkeit geräte ziemlich günstig zu bekommen #6
im katalo standen die für 450 das stück glaub ich#c

aber sind schon bissel EXTREM die preise, aber die ruten sind einfach DER hammer schlechthin...
wenn ich die kohle mal über hab werd ich versuchen nochmal nen satz 3 1/2 lbs ruten zu bekommen...

grüße

mirco


----------



## stein-ti (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Mahlzeit,
ich nutze 2008:

*Ruten:*

1x Shimano Catana 12ft 2,5lbs 
1x Sänger Anaconda Sensible Touch 2 in 12ft und 2,5lbs
1x Shimano Beasmaster Specimen in 12ft und 2,75lbs
1x B.Richi CPT Slim Royal Edition in 12ft und 3lbs
2x Prologic Xlnt in 12ft und 3lbs

*Rollen:*

2x Shimano Baitrunner Aero GTE 6000
2x Shimano Biomaster 8000 XSA
1x Daiwa Emblem Exceller 4500
1x Daiwa Emblem X500T
*Pieper:*

B.Richi Falcons Stl Ampel Set


*Kescher:*

B.Richi Landing Net 42"

*Abhakmatte:*

B.Richi Protect Carp Bag-Mat Deluxe

*Rod Pod:*

Ultimate Adjusta Pod
Ultimate Desert Storm Pod

*Liege:*

B.Richi Extreme Ultra Light Bedchair

*Schnur:*

Prologic Xlnt Camo in 0,33 und 0,53
Schimano Technium in 0,35

*Haken, Bleie usw:*

Gamakatsu, Ultimate, Korda ...

*Taschen:*

Von BW Rucksack über alles mögliche an Taschen und Boxen.
No Name wie auch Markenprodukte.

*Zelt:*

T-Rex 2 Mann von B.Richi

*That´s all Folks:q*


Gruß Tim


----------



## Hanno (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

*RUTEN:
*2x FOX Warrior Es 12ft 2,75lbs

*ROLLEN:*
2x Shimano Baitrunner Aero GTE 8000 C

*ROD POD:*
DAM MAD Alu Rod Pod (Dreibein)

*BISSANZEIGER:
*Askon Xtreme Kit

Guß Hanno


----------



## NoFear (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Dann will ich auch mal,

*Ruten:*
3x B Richi CTP  Royal Slim 2,75 lbs, 3x DAM Fighter Carp 3,30 m 2,5 lbs
*Rollen:*
         3x BAT Endura 6500
*Rutenablage:*
         Ultimate Triangel Pod
*Bissanzeiger:*
B Richi Falcon STL Digital Funk 08
*optische Bissanzeige:*
 Ultimate Swinger
*Matte:
*Ultimate *Hauptschnur:*
Berkley Big Game 0,35
*Vorfach:*
Kryston - Merlin 25lbs
 Fluorcarbon Soft und Stiff Link 25 lb
*Haken:*
Fox Haken Series 2  
*Blei:
*Alles von Raven
*Liegen / Stühle:*
6 Bein Liege von EFT
Chair auch von EFT
 *Schlafsack:*
Kogha Extrem Schlafsack
*Taschen:*
Ultimate 
*Zelt:
*JRC STI 1 1/2
*Echolot:*
Interphase Echo 220
*Kescher:*
Fox - Warrior Landing Net 42


----------



## Feedercatcher (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Na dann will ich auch mal:
*Ruten:* 3 Daiwa Regal in 2,75 lbs
           1 Fox Spod in 5,5 lbs

*Rollen: *4 Shimano Biomaster 8000 XTA

*Pod: *Cygnet Skyskraper Multi Pod 3er

*Bißanzeiger und Swinger:* Fox RX Digital 3er mit Funk,
                                      Fox Illuminated Swingwer in Ampelfarben

*Dome:* Star Baits Barooder Duo inklusive Winterskin
           Ultimate Scorpion Shelter

*Schnüre:* Hauptschnur: 0,30 und 0,35 Stroft GTM 
              Vorfach-und Schlagschnur: Kryston 25 lbs

*Haken: *Owner haken in Größe 2, 4 und 6

*Stuhl und Liege: *Fox Evolution Chair
                        Fox Ultra 3 Bedchair

*Schlafsack: *Kogha Extreme

*Bleie: *Fox und Korda

*Kescher: *UK Carp Landing Net

*Futterale und Taschen: *3+3 Rod Holdall von Pelzer
Star Baits Super Box
                                    Ikea Tasche und diverse andere
                                   Fox F-Box

*Table: *Cygnet

*Lampe: *Fox Halo Bivy

*Wathose: *Cormoran

*Echolot:* Lowrance x 125

*Boot: *Sevylor 350 mit Minn Kota 45 lbs

*Und natürlich noch diverse Kleinteile*

*Frohes neues Jahr Euch allen und Tight Lines*


----------



## xXIceCubeXx (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Rollen:
*Daiwa advanced*

Ruten:
*Cup Vantage 3lbs*

Pod:
*Horizon Fox*

Zelt:
*Fox T²*

Kescher:
*Pelzer Carp*

Bissanzeiger:
*Fox Ultron X5*

Liege:
*Spro extreme*


----------



## j4ni (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Ruten:
ESP Terry Hearn MKII 2lb 9oz 12ft

Rollen:
Shimano Super Baitrunner XTE A 8000

Pods:
Amiaud-Peche Basic Carpo
Fox Sky Pod

Pieper:
FOX EOS-R

Liege:
JRC Defender3

Schlafsack:
JRC Stealth plus
Stuhl:
Std Baumarkt Klappstuhldingens

Zelt:
Ultimate Dreamcatcher Duo
Fox Eco Dome

Schnur:
Ultima Power Carp Fluocarbon 0,33mm

Taschen:
TRakker Armo 120 Liter Rucksack (geniales Teil)
ProLogic Max-4 Giant Rod Holdall

Ansonsten alles pretty basic stuff halt,
achso

ProLogic Max-4Hydroactive Waders

könnten evtl noch interessant sein.


----------



## Sveni90 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Ruten:
2x Shimano Tribal AR DL 2.75lbs (gibt es nicht mehr zu kaufen)

Rollen: 
2x Shimano Baitrunner GTE-B 6000

Bissanzeiger:
2x Carpsounder Super EX

Pod:
Cygnet Grand Snyper

Kescher:
Shimano Beastmaster 42"

Zelt:
JRC Roamer+ Winterskin

Schnur:
Shimano Technium 35mm

Taschen:
Shimano Tribal Carryall Medium

Futteral:
Shimano Tribal 207x35cm

Blei: Fox inline 92/113g

Haken: Korda,Drennan (größen 2-6)

Vorfachmaterial: Suffix,Kryston


----------



## michel1209 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

moinsen leute, auch von mir mal nen kleinen abriss meines tackles

*Rollen:* 
2x US Baitrunner 6500 B
2x US Baitrunner 4500 B
2x Big Baitrunner LC 
2x Aero 8000 GTE (stehen übrigens zum Verkauf)

*Ruten:* 
2x Greys Prodigy 12 ft. 3lbs
2x FOX Aquos 12 ft. 2,75 lbs (stehen übrigens zum Verkauf)
2x ProLogic SMG 12ft. 3,25 lbs
1x Berkley Cherrywood Carp 12 ft. 3 lbs (steht übrigens zum Verkauf)

*Rutenablage / Rod Pod:* 
FOX SkyPod 4er

*Bissanzeiger / Swinger:* 
2er Set Carp Sounder CSF1 +Empfänger
Ultimate Wiggler

*Bleie / System:* 
hauptsächlich Fox Flat Pear Inline 4,0 - 4,5oz 

*Hauptschnur:*
Dreamtackle Super Touch 0,38 - 0,40mm 

*Vorfächer / Haken:*
Sufix Ballistic 30 lbs, Fox Delude 20lbs, Pelzer Duralink 25 lbs

GAMAKATSU Super Serie G-Carp A1, Gr. 2 und 4
*GAMAKATSU Specialist Serie G-Carp A1, Gr. 4*

*Wetterschutz / Komfort:*
SPRO Strategy Specialist Dome 
ProLogic Spider Dome 2 Mann
Schlafsack: SPRO Strategy 4 Seasons
Table: SPRO
Lampe: SPRO

*Liege:*
Prologic Comfort Deluxe 6-Leg Bed Chair

*Kescher** / Abhake:*
SPRO
SPRO Strategy Comfort Pro Abhakmatte

*Taschen / Futteral:*
zu viele
*Schlauchboot:* 
MAXXON 2,65m mit Motorguide E-Motor oder 5PS Tohatsu 2-Takt

*GfK-Boot:*
Hille Cameo 400 mit Yamaha 30 PS 2-Takt Selbstmischer

*Echolot / GPS:
*Lowrance X-125
Handy GPS



Beste Grüße



Micha


----------



## xxcruiserxx (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

so ich will auch mal^^

*Ruten:
*2x Fox warrior elite 3,60m   3.25 lbs

*Rollen:
*2x okuma power-liner 860

*Schnur:*
0,35er stroft 

*Rutenablage:
*Banksticks mit Buzzerbars
(wird wohl bald gegen ein Fox horrizon pod eingetauscht)

*Bissanzeiger:
*DAM Bissanzeiger
(werden wohl bald gegen Fox micron M2 eingetauscht)

*Stuhl:
*NoName klappstuhl
(muss sich dieses jahr auch ändern^^)

*Wetterschutz:
*Ultimate schirm

*Kleinteile:
*-starbait blei
-Fox und ESP silikon bzw. schrumpfschlauch
-Proline, owner und ESP haken
-Cormoran und Drennan vorfachschnur (gefl.)
-Nash backleads
-armaled locjaw safety lead clips
-armaled tubes


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*



j4ni schrieb:


> Schnur:
> Ultima Power Carp Fluocarbon 0,33mm


als hauptschnur???

wieso dat denn?? |kopfkrat


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Servus,
ich würd sagen mit teuren sachen fängste auch nich besser. es gibt halt paar sachen bei denen man nicht sparen sollte, ich bau mir mein zeug auch mal gern selber da weiste wenigstens was de hast und es macht bock!

*Mein Tackle:*
Ruten und Rollen:
1x balzer steckrute 3teilig mit ner spro spule 
1x ultimate bionic mit ner shimano b 3500
*Rod Pod*:
Selbst gebauter für 3 ruten
*Sonstiges*:
Gamakatsu haken 2-8
Corastrong vorfachscnur
fox inline bleie
carsounder mit zwei selbst gebauten swingern

gruss kk#h


----------



## j4ni (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Äh ja als Hauptschnur, eigentlich aus keinem besonderen Grund, mein Takkledealer in Wales hat mir die ans Herz gelegt.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*



j4ni schrieb:


> Äh ja als Hauptschnur, eigentlich aus keinem besonderen Grund, mein Takkledealer in Wales hat mir die ans Herz gelegt.


 
aaaach so, na denn...
hmm, macht meines erachtens GAR keinen sinn, ist nur überdurchschnittlich teuer...
da würd ich die wahl deines tackle dealers nochmal überdenken... #d


----------



## j4ni (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

naaaaaa gut. Also erstmal war die Schnur nicht überdurchschnittlich teuer und zum anderen denke ich nicht, dass du mal eben so auf die Schnelle die Wahl meines Dealer bewerten kannst. 
Aber zum Thema:
Für mich hat die Entscheidung insofern Sinn gemacht, als das die Schnur im Vergleich zu normaler Monofilen weniger Dehnung aufweisen soll und deutlich abriebfester sein soll als Mono, sprach der Dealer, sprach die Werbung (na klar sogar 600% mehr wenn es nach denen geht) und sprach auch die Presse. Ultima zählt noch weitere Vorteile auf, aber das waren für mich die ausschlaggebenden.
Es ist btw keine reine Floucarbonschnurr sondern die Schnurr ist (nur) floucarboncoated und ich hab für 1000m 9pfd noch was bezahlt also etwa 15 Euro, was ich nicht teuer finde.


----------



## fantazia (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*



KK_karpfenkiller schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich würd sagen mit teuren sachen fängste auch nich besser. es gibt halt paar sachen bei denen man nicht sparen sollte, ich bau mir mein zeug auch mal gern selber da weiste wenigstens was de hast und es macht bock!


Da haste wohl recht.Aber wenn man ein Angelverrückter Freak ist, und sehr oft zum Fischen los ist, wieso soll man sich dann kein Hochwertiges Tackle kaufen wenn man es sich leisten kann?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*



j4ni schrieb:


> naaaaaa gut. Also erstmal war die Schnur nicht überdurchschnittlich teuer und zum anderen denke ich nicht, dass du mal eben so auf die Schnelle die Wahl meines Dealer bewerten kannst.
> Aber zum Thema:
> Für mich hat die Entscheidung insofern Sinn gemacht, als das die Schnur im Vergleich zu normaler Monofilen weniger Dehnung aufweisen soll und deutlich abriebfester sein soll als Mono, ...
> 
> Es ist btw keine reine Floucarbonschnurr sondern die Schnurr ist (nur) floucarboncoated und ich hab für 1000m 9pfd noch was bezahlt also etwa 15 Euro, was ich nicht teuer finde.


 
wenn es eine reine FC gewesen wäre hätte ich schon mal eben die wahl deines Dealers bewerten können, denn das wäre absoluter blödsinn...
aber da es eine (nach deinen angaben) fluocarbonated ist und der preis bei 15,- pro 1000m ein schnäppchen ist (wenn die qualität stimmt!") kann ich dich gut verstehen das du diese schnur fischt.
ausserdem ist die abriebfestigkeit (egal ob nur 2x oder 600x so viel) ein weiterer pro punkt für deine wahl...

grüße

mirco

ach so, und bitte nicht immer gleich angegriffen fühlen


----------



## David1981 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

na dann will ich auch mal

*Ruten*
2x Fox Legend 12"ft   3,0lbs
2x Cormoran UK Carb Eliminator 12"ft 2,5lbs

*Rollen*
2x Abu Cardinal 505 FR - Freerunner
2x Daiwa Emblem Pro 5000 *

* *Kescher*
BAT (Angel Domäne)

*Rutenablage*
Banksticks
DAM Alu Rod Pod

*Bissanzeiger*
2x Fox Micron MX

*optische Bissanzeiger*
2x Fox Swinger MKII inkl. Betalight

*Matte*
Nash "Sling Mat"

*Hauptschnur*
Platinum Royal Carp
DAM MAD D-Fender
*Vorfach*
Kryston, Sufix, Quantum

*Haken*
Korda, Fox, Pelzer

*Bleie*
Fox, Quantum, Korda

*Liege/Stuhl*
DAM Luxus Karpfenliege
Moritz Stuhl (Werbegeschenk)

*Schlafsack*
Berkley Bee Fleece Zip Out Liner

*Behausung*
Fox Eco Easy Dome

*Rutentasche/Tasche*
Fox Evolution Caryall
Fox Evolution Tripple Rod Sleeve
Fox Evolution Rig Wallet

*Tacklebox*
Fox System Box Large


----------



## BuzzMoody (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Update 2008:

Habe meine Nash-Ruten verkauft, fische jetzt:

3 x Sportex Kev Carp deluxe 2008   2,5lbs

Der Rest ist unverändert.

Gruß BuzzMoody


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Servus 
wie sind die sportex ruten so?
bin am überlegen ob ich mir die au holl.
grusskk:m


----------



## BuzzMoody (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*



KK_karpfenkiller schrieb:


> wie sind die sportex ruten so?



Bin leider noch nicht mit Ihnen am Wasser gewesen. Von der Verarbeitung auf jeden Fall wieder erste Sahne, die Ausstattung dürfte Dir ja bekannt sein...vom feinsten. Der Blank ist echt extrem dünn gehalten und der Kork ist wirklich hervorragend gefertigt. Mir war vor allen Dingen die Aktion der Ruten wichtig, nämlich durchgehend...so wie zum Beispiel die alte Armalite. Werde nach dem ersten Einsatz nochmal berichten. Hab sie übrigens für 249€ / Stck bekommen.:m


----------



## welshannes (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

:vik:Hallo, Mein Komplettes Takle besteht aus Nash; Rollen-Shimano Lc, und das Delkim Tx i Plus-set, Nash Bait von meien Freung Gary Bayes; mfg.welshannes


----------



## flasche (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Bei mir ändern sich nur die Ruten 
2 Greys X-flite +50


----------



## MrTom (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*



flasche schrieb:


> Bei mir ändern sich nur die Ruten
> 2 Greys X-flite +50


Was für ein Vorteil erhoffst du dir von dem fünfziger Startring?
mfg Thomas


----------



## fantazia (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*



flasche schrieb:


> Bei mir ändern sich nur die Ruten
> 2 Greys X-flite +50


hab nirgends nee tackleliste von dir gefunden in diesem thread?


----------



## Carpkiller07 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Ich glaube er meint das alles gleich ist wie in 2007 nur das mit den Greys ruten|supergri


----------



## FischAndy1980 (23. März 2008)

*Aw:*

Rollen: 2x Daiwa Regal Plus-Bri5000

Ruten: 2x Fox legend 12ft 3lbs

Rutenablage: Anaconda Ovation

Kescher: Cormoran UK Carp

Hauptschnur: Corastrong 0,28mm

Vorfachschnur: Kryston Merlin, Corastrong

Abhakmatte: Fox Stalker Safety-Zone

Haken: Anaconda Power Carp 4-2, Fox Series 6, 4 , 2

Blei: Fox Flat Pear Inline leads 3,75oz - 5oz

Bissanzeiger: B.Richi Falcon

optische Bissanzeige: Ultimate Wiggler Sprinctec T

Zelt: Fox FrontierX

Schlafsack: Anaconda Nightwarrior II

Rutenfutteral/Taschen: Anaconda Travel Rod System 12ft
Anaconda, Starbaits, Ultimate

Liege: Anaconda Bed Chair


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (23. März 2008)

*Aw:*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> Hauptschnur: Corastrong 0,28mm


 
28ér geflochtene??


----------



## FischAndy1980 (23. März 2008)

*Aw:*



Boot angler schrieb:


> 28ér geflochtene??


 
ja klar geflochtene


----------



## Karpfencrack (23. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

das mit der geflochtenen verstehe ich ja aber wieso 0,28 gibts bei euch welse?


----------



## T.C (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Kleines aber für mich sinnvolles Downgrade 

Ich habe die Aufzählung mal etwas anders gestalltet und die unterstrichenen 
Taschen beinhalten die darunter aufgeführten Gegenstände.

1x Chub Super Deluxe Rod Holdall 12ft
2x 12 ft - 3 lb Mitchell Performance Carp zweiteilig
2x Tica Sportera SR 6007
1x Ehmanns Brolly Zipped Front Double Door
4x Ehmanns Storm Poles
2x Cygnet Specialist Storm Poles 105 cm
1x Pelzer Executive Net Bag + Pelzer Promo Kescherkopf
1x Pelzer Promo Keschersab

1x Anaconda Carp Hooker Extra Large
1x Regenkleidung
1x Wechselkleidung
1x BW Klappspaten + Papier von der Rolle |rolleyes (BW Mehrzwecktasche) 
1x Petzl Tactikka plus
1x Fox Box Large
1x Korda Rig Safe
1x Fox Evolution Spool Case
1x TNT Lead Bag Large
1x Campingaz Bleuet 270 Micro (BW Mehrzwecktasche)
1x Milano Edelstahl Kochgeschirr Set (BW Mehrzwecktasche)
1x Blei Box
1x Atmungsaktiver BW Mumienschlafsack wird auf den Anaconda 
Carp Hooker geschnallt

1x Anaconda Buzzer Bag Spezialist
1x Chub 3 Rod Goal Post Buzzer Bar 
2x Delkim TXI Plus mit 6er Receiver
3x Fox Butt Swinger
6x Butt Swinger Zusatzgewichte
3x Fox Captive Backlead 
3x Ersatz Offset Tags

1x Anaconda Rod Pod Bag
1x Korda Eazy Stick
1x Das stabile US Feldbett
1x TNT Abhakmattentasche
1x X2 Abhakmatte
1x Safety Weight Sling
1x Ron Thomson Neopren Watstiefel 
1x Keenets Specimen Waage
2x Zusammengeklappte Tripod- Adapter + 
6x montierte Edelstahl Banksticks 70cm (Ulli... )

1x Große Kunststoffbox mit Tragegriff
3x Kogha de luxe Net Bag + Inhalt ;-)
1x Wasserkanister

Die ganzen Kleinteile aus der Fox Box und dem Lead Bag zähle ich nun aber nicht auf... 
Bleibt mein Geheimnis #6


----------



## j4ni (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Gute Idee!


----------



## max_hoppus (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

..........


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

*Ruten:
*3x Shimano Alivio 3,66m 3lb DL*
Rollen:
*3x Shimano Aere 6000 GTE-B Baitrunner
*Bissanzeiger/Swinger:*
3er CarpSounder CSF1 Ampelfarbe Synchron
3er Set Fox MKII Swinger Ampelfarbe
*Rodpod:
*Cygnet Grand Snyper oder Banksticks
*Haken:*
Fox Arma Point SSC in gr.6
Korda Wide Gabe 
Fox 2xs
*Bleie:
*Fox Flat pear Inline Lead ab 90g
Fox King on Swivel leads ab 90g
Korda Square Pear Inline lead ab 100g
Korda Square pear Swivel Lead ab 100g
*Rigzubehör:
*Fox Coretex 20lb Gravel
Merlin 20lb
Fox Swivels
Kords Swivels
Korda Kwik Links
Korda Link loops
Korda Rigtube
Korda Schrumpfschlauch clear
Korda Rubbers
Korda safety Clips
Fox safety Clips
Korda Rigtube Gravel
*Hauptschnur:
*DT 0,33m Grün 10,2kg
*Bivy und Liege:
*Zelt aus Decathlon und Luftmatratze (noch)
*Köder:
*Selfmade
DD Baits
T.T Baits
MB Baits
DB Baits
Partikel
*Abhaakmatte:
*Eine ganz normale gut gepolsterte von Fox

Das wars so in etwa.

Mfg Marvin


----------



## Pförtnex (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

so dann will ich auch mal

Ruten:
1x Ultimate Hyberium 12ft 2,5 lbs
1x Ultimate Pulsar Winkelpicker 2,70m 
1x YAD Yorkshire 12ft 3,0 lbs
1x Spro Prion Power Carp 3,30m 2,5 lbs

Rollen:
1x Daiwa Regal bri ab 4500
1x Ultimate Outrunner 3500
1x Cormoran Cormaxx-BR 35-5S

Schnur:
  Hauptschnur:
     Shimano Technium 0.30mm
     Browning . . .        0,20mm

  Schlagschnur:
     Geflochtene  stärke ????|kopfkrat

Behausung:
1x T-Rex 2 Mann von B.Richi
1x Schirm 2,50m und Plane(6mx5m)

Pod:
1x Rod Pod von DAM

Bissanzeiger:
2x Ultimate LSI Striker
2x FOX Mikro Singer

Angeltasche:
Anaconda Carp Gear Bag II

Angelkoffer:
So en Teil von OBI der Marke LUX

Vorfach:
Mit antitangelschlauch und den ganzen getütle

Liege/Stuhl:
Liege kommt noch
Stuhl ist ein einfacher von Lidl

Kecher:
Da muss ich mir noch einen kaufen #d
1x Setzkecher 40 cm durchmesser und 3m länge

Köder:
 selbstgemachte boilies
 Altes Frolic
 Erdbeerboiles
 Maden 
 Grundfutter

BivvyTable:
Marke eigenbau

Haken:
Owner größe 2 und 4
tausend fertiggebundene zum Pickern und stippen

Boot:
Boot von Kaufland, so ein gelbes Ding


das wars ersteinmal      MfG Tobias


----------



## CarpMetty (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Moin!
Mein Tackle sieht so aus:

Ruten:3x Fox Aquos 2,75lbs  12"

Rollen: 3x  Shimano US Baitrunner 4500

Bissanzeiger: 3x Carpsounder EX mit Zeltbox

Swinger: Fox MKII

Rod Pod: Anaconda Magic Pod

Kescher: Balzer Carp Edition

Abhakmatte: Pelzer Executive Pool Mat

Behausung:  Ultimate Cheyenne Schirmzelt

Boot: Carponizer Futterboot

Liege: Anaconda Alu Liege

Schnur: Shimano Technium

Blei:  Fox Horizon, Kling On

Haken: Fox Arma Point SSBP

Vorfach: Fox Coretex


----------



## CarpMetty (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*



hummel. schrieb:


> *Rollen:*
> 3x Daiwa Emcast Advanced
> 
> *Ruten:*
> ...


Moin!!!
Kleine Frage
Wie sind denn die Ruten, speziell in Thema Preis/Leistung? Überlege sie mir auch zu holen!


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Ruten: 2x Greys Prodigy 3lbs

Rollen: 2x Daiwa Emblem-x 4500t

Pod: Fox Stalker

Liege: Dream Tackle

Zelt: Dream Tackle

Haken: Fox Arma Point

Vorfach: Fox Coretex, Prologic Flouro Carbon

Waage: Starbais

Wiegesack: JRC 

Abhake: Starbaits ( bald Proline  )

Bissanzeiger: DAM Quick Alert


----------



## stefansdl (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Wer sehen will mit welchem Tackle ich unterwegs bin, der klickt einfach meine Homepage  www.karpfenwelt.de.tl an.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## zrako (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

http://www.zrako.de.tl/Tackle.htm?PHPSESSID=1cc4c1152d0be1bbd579c2cd6ebba635


----------



## j4ni (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Zrako: Die Typenbezeichnung für die Rollen ist XT*E*A


----------



## fexxx (8. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Ruten:
2x shimano Alivio 2.5 lbs
1xRed weapon 3.0 lbs
1xMAD D-fender specialist 1,75 lbs
und 2x DAM Masters classic carp & Pike Super long Range3,0-3,5 lbs(lieblinge!)

Rollen:
4x Shimano Baitrunner Aero 8000ER
1x Spro Incognito LCS 880

Bleie:
40-150 g
oder pose

Rod-Pod :
Überflüssig!

Zubehör:
DAM MAD Kescher Vanguard
DAM MAD Unhookingmat Bodyguard

Schnur :
Shimano Technium 35er
Berkley tireline 35er
Berkley fireline 25er

Haken:
DAM MAD Razor Hook        gr.1,2,4 und 8
DAM MAD Backbone Hook  gr. 1,2

des wars von SHIMANO und MAD-FAN fexxx

Gruß @ all


----------



## Forellenangler91 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

Also jutt mein Tackle:

Ruten:
 2*Chub Outcat 3lbs

Rollen:
 2* Shimano Big Lc

Pod:
 Fox High Pod

Zelt:
 Trakker Ultralite

Abhakmatte:
 Fox Stalker

Taschen:
 Fox Cooler bag
 Fox  evo barrow bag large
 cooler bait carryalls
 etliche kleintaschen

Liege u. Schlafsack:
 Anaconda Schlafsack und Liege

Bissanzeiger:
 Delkim Txi plus

Köder:
 überwiegend Starbaits und Dainament Baits

Kescher:
Fox Warrior 50

Tacklebox:
 Fox F Box large

Schnur:
 Daiwa Infinity

Haken.
 Korda, Hayabusa


----------



## hechtler1 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

hi 

Rute : 2 Chub Outkast 12" 2,75 lbs

Rolle : 2 Okuma Powerliner

Rod Pod : Cygnet Grand Sniper 

Bissanzeiger : 2 Fox Eos 

Zelt : Chub Snooper Bivvy Lite 

Kescher : Pelzer

Stuhl und Liege : Ultimate Culture 

Das sind Meine Tackel

MfG Kevin


----------



## xxcruiserxx (15. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2008?*

da haben sich noch en paar sachen geändert...*

Ruten:
*2x Fox warrior elite 3,60m   3.25 lbs

*Rollen:
*2x okuma power-liner 860

*Schnur:*
0,35er stroft 

*Rutenablage:
*Banksticks mit Buzzerbars
(wird wohl bald gegen ein Fox horrizon pod eingetauscht)

*Bissanzeiger:
*DAM Bissanzeiger
(werden wohl bald gegen Fox micron M2 eingetauscht)

*Swinger:
*Fox Mk2 swinger
*
Backleads:*
Fox captive backleads

*Kescher:*
Cormoran UK carp - carp landing net 

*Stuhl:
*ProLine ultra-lite-chair

*Wetterschutz:
*Ultimate schirm

*Kleinteile:
*-starbait blei
-Fox und ESP silikon bzw. schrumpfschlauch
-Proline, owner und ESP haken
-Cormoran und Drennan vorfachschnur (gefl.)
-cormoran schnurclips
-armaled locjaw safety lead clips
-armaled tubes


----------

